# Problems with Wellness large breed puppy food



## honda_tuner (Apr 12, 2009)

Well My pup is almost 5 months and Ive noticed a couple of things that were strange. He's up to 6 cups of food a day and doesnt seem to be putting on the right weight. At first I thought it was the puppy food that is keeping him thin, but almost everyone says he looks to skinny (they think I never feed him). When I tell them the amount and kind of food I'm feeding him they say its probably cause his body isnt agreeing with the food. He gets gas after eating the food and poops alot. His stools are about 45% loose. 

So my question is could it be possible that even though it is a premium kibble that his body just doesnt like the ingredients. Does it mean him having stools so often that hes not absorbing the nutrients in his food. I want to switch his food to eagle pack holistic large breed puppy food. Has anyone had any experience with this food? Has anyone else fed premium food, but still have less than par results? Should I mix a little raw with his new food when the transition is over?


----------



## sleachy (Aug 10, 2001)

> Quote:...So my question is could it be possible that even though it is a premium kibble that his body just doesnt like the ingredients...


Yup...try another food. If you want to try the Eagle Pack, go for it. Let your dog's condition guide you. 

Sorry, I have no experience with Eagle Pack but I can tell you that I am not a fan of mixing raw with kibble at the same meal.


----------



## gr8flcat (May 13, 2006)

While you are deciding, a little pumpkin in his food, abt a tablespoon will help some. It could be the food. I have used this type with a gsd pup and it did great. I tried using it on my 8 month old Berner when we rescued her and she didnt pick up a pound. We tried giving her more food, but after a while it seemed ridiculous. We switched her and she has done fine ever since. In general, I don't much care for "puppy" food for a variety of reasons.


----------



## Jacobysma (Jun 17, 2009)

I had the same trouble with several types of "premium" foods to the point that Pumpkin didn't help, or mashed potatoes which someone recommended.
We've noticed that once we switched Jacoby to completely California Naturals Puppy food he has stopped Farting (which was amazing at night and boy did my house stink!) and the loose "pudding" poop has gotten sooo much better. It is a bland food that is easy on the stomach.
Good luck though! Jacoby eats 4.5cups per day and weighs 70lbs at 6.5 mos. He still looks "skinny" too!


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: JacobysmaI had the same trouble with several types of "premium" foods to the point that Pumpkin didn't help, or mashed potatoes which someone recommended.
> We've noticed that once we switched Jacoby to completely California Naturals Puppy food he has stopped Farting (which was amazing at night and boy did my house stink!) and the loose "pudding" poop has gotten sooo much better. It is a bland food that is easy on the stomach.
> Good luck though! Jacoby eats 4.5cups per day and weighs 70lbs at 6.5 mos. He still looks "skinny" too!


If you email the company (Natura)and ask for coupons they might send you some.I emailed asking a few questions and a couple weeks later I got 2 good coupons.Include your mailing address if you write.


----------

